# Having kids in Canada!



## ange_inthesnow (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there

Thanks in advance for reading this post, I do really appreciate any advice anyone is willing to offer!

We are a young Australian couple, looking to spend up to 2 years (or longer) in Canada on a Working Holiday Visa. Attaining the Visa should be no problem, and extending it (if necessary) is currently not a problem either so the max time we could be there would be 4 years. If things turn out that way, we are also open to applying for Permanant Residency over time if need be.

We are thinking about having kids in the next 1-2 years, and like the idea of bringing them up in the peace and beauty of a city in/near the mountains (we are both really keen skiers). We are currently in contact with our consulate in Sydney regarding the status/citizenship of the child, and how this may affect our Visa situation etc.

We are wondering about whether or not it's a crazy idea to have kids in a country where we will have no access to government healthcare. Initially, the costs of pre-natal medical help, but then of course the costs associated with having the baby in a hospital and all the medical requirements that follow. 

Is anyone able to give us an idea of whether the costs will be ridiculously unaffordable for those with no access to public healthcare (as we presumably will not on a Working Holiday Visa)? Any general advice on the state of public healthcare in Canada (we are thinking Calgary), or other options would be much appreciated.

Many thanks in advance, Ange


----------

